
Show HN: Fast, human feedback on your CV - rontoes
https://getmeacv.expert
======
jacob_rezi
Hey there - we do something a bit similar with Rezi - you might be inspired by
our keyword targeting feature which is really one of the most and over looked
steps while creating your resume. [https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io)

But you have to be more transparent on the following

1\. output 2\. reviewers 3\. past customer feedback

Price is okay but there are so many operations like this it is not possible to
stand out with anything that you are offering now

------
rontoes
Would appreciate any feedback, particularly on the price point. Happy to
provide free CV/resume feedback to the first 5 people that request it here.

~~~
mebr
I'm not looking for resume feedback. The price point looks fine to me. In most
cases people want to optimize their resume/CV for a particular position they
are applying for. I'm not sure how your service can help with that.

